# Help!



## Kristin_hutchings (Mar 5, 2017)

My son put my SD card in his mouth and probably chewed on it. It doesn't appear to be damaged but it isn't working. I put it in shortly after this happened and was able to view everything but it has since quit. I need those photos, what can I do??? TIA


----------



## weepete (Mar 6, 2017)

You could try some recovery software like Recuva, I've used them in the past with some success but it may be thst he's damaged the electronics in which case you might be able to send it off and get it re-mounted professionally but there's no gaurentee it works.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 6, 2017)

Memory card question..... in the film forum?


----------



## KmH (Mar 6, 2017)

Make sure the Lock switch on the card didn't get moved to the Locked position.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 6, 2017)

Insert it into your computer and camera, try multiple times.  If it only works in the camera then use a USB to copy the images to your computer.

Otherwise the Recuva as mentioned above would be my next step.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 6, 2017)

KmH said:


> Make sure the Lock switch on the card didn't get moved to the Locked position.



Locking the card won't prevent it from being read.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 6, 2017)

480sparky said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Make sure the Lock switch on the card didn't get moved to the Locked position.
> ...


Locking will just prevent it from being Overwritten.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 6, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> Locking will just prevent it from being Overwritten.



That's not the issue though.




Kristin_hutchings said:


> My son put my SD card in his mouth and probably chewed on it. It doesn't appear to be damaged but it isn't working. I put it in shortly after this happened and was able to view everything but it has since quit. *I need those photos*, what can I do??? TIA


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 6, 2017)

480sparky said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Locking will just prevent it from being Overwritten.
> ...


Yup, chewing on a piece of plastic can break it.
Should have copied the data immediately when it worked, and then not used it again.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 6, 2017)

Now you know why tigers sometimes eat their young.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 6, 2017)

Feed the kid....


----------



## KmH (Mar 6, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...


About a week ago I put a SD card in my camera and the camera could not tell it was there.
Because I had inadvertently locked the card.
Unlocking the card did the trick.

The OP's story is less than specific about what, if anything, transpired between "was able to view everything" and "but it has since quit". 

I'm putting my money on the OP being SOL as far as recovering photos from the card.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 7, 2017)

KmH said:


> ..........About a week ago I put a SD card in my camera and the camera could not tell it was there.
> Because I had inadvertently locked the card.
> Unlocking the card did the trick.................



Removing the card from the card reader to move the slider and then reinserting it could have rectified the issue as well.  This happens to me all the time.


----------

